# Wie viel ist mein Gamer-PC noch wert?



## masterelveon (4. Januar 2012)

Moin moin! Ich habe vor, mir ein Notebook zu kaufen, um damit meinen Desktop-PC zu ersetzen. Der Desktop wurde erst kürzlich mit neuen Komponenten versorgt und soll über Ebay verkauft werden (ich weiß leider keine andere Möglichkeit, freue mich aber auch hier über Vorschläge eines Marktplatzes). Dafür möchte ich allerdings einen Mindestpreis vorgeben, damit das gute Stück nicht Schnäppchenjägern zum Opfer wird.
Der Pc hat folgende Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2400 Prozessor (6M Cache, 3.10 GHz)
RAM: 4 GB (DDR2)
Festplatte: 1x500 GB SATA und 1x 160 GB SATA
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Super Overclock HD 5770 (1 GB GDDR5)
Mainboard: GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Laufwerk: DVD-ROM
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme
Netzteil: Xilence SPS-XP450
Standardgehäuse von Sharkoon

Ich schmeiße noch drauf:
- ein Windows 7 Home Premium 32-Bit
- Maus & USB-Tastatur (MS-Tech)
- eine externe Festplatte "Buffalo HS500U2" mit 500 GB

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Erstmal die Frage: warum ein Notebook? MUSST Du wirklich damit auch "auswärts" spielen können? Ein Notebook, das halbwegs an den PC rankommt, wird nämlich 1000-1200€ kosten. Für das Geld kriegst Du ein Officenotebook mit ner Graka, die für Spiele auf niederigen Details trotzdem noch ausreicht, *UND* einen PC, der ähnlich stark wie Dein jetziger ist. 


Zum PC: wenn man den neu zusammenstellt mit windows kommt man auf etwa 620€, wobei ich die Soundkarte und externe HDD nicht einrechne, und Maus+Tastatur ist kaum was wert, sind vermutlich Standardteile für neu jeweils 10-15€? HDD und Soundkarte solltest Du besser einzeln verkaufen. Vermutlich kannst Du für den PC dann ca um die 350€ bekommen, kleiner Nachteil ist bei Deinem Windows, dass es nur 32 Bit hat. Mit Pech nur 300€, mit Glück auch 400€.

Dazu kiregst Du halt noch was für die Soundkarte + externe HDD.


Um nochmal zum Notebook zurückzukommen: nehmen wir an, Du kriegst 400€ und willst ein Notebook, das ähnlich gut für SPiele ist wie Dein PC. Dann musst Du ca 600-800€ zu den 400€ dazulegen. ICH würde an Deiner Stelle den PC einfach behalten und ein Notebook für 600-800€ kaufen, denn da gibt es wiederum welche, die zwar nicht ganz so stark wie eines für 1000-1200€ sind, aber relativ gesehen nicht VIEL schwächer. Und wenn dann mal neuere Spiele kommen, die mehr Power fordern, kannst Du bei Deinem PC günstig eine Graka nachrüsten, um die neuen Spiele auf hohen Details zu spielen - auf dem Notebook dann halt nur auf low bis mittel, aber ein 400€ teureres Notebook wäre dann auch nicht VIEL besser...


----------



## masterelveon (4. Januar 2012)

Du hast in allen Punkten Recht, wäre ich nicht Schüler im letzten Jahr und würde in einem Vierteljahr um die Welt reisen wollen  Ich habe mir das Pavilon DV6 Notebook in dieser Kombi (Bundle-Details: - HP Store Deutschland) ausgesucht und kriege es teilweise finanziert. Ich werde dann wohl oder übel zum Gelegenheitsspieler werden müssen, weil ich mir eine dem Desktop äquivalente Leistung nicht leisten kann. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Einschätzung, ich muss mir dann wirklich gut überlegen, ob ich ihn überhaupt auf den markt werfe.

Was für ein Notebook, das spieletauglich ist und nicht allzu hässlich (Gewicht spielt keine Rolle) würdest du empfehlen? Tuts das DV6?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Also, da gibt es zb von Acer eines in 17 Zoll mit einer mobilen AMD 6850, das wäre sogar deutlich günstiger als das HP. Hier mehrere Modelle ab 550€, das ist zur Zeit echt ein Super-Preis: 6850 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks Acer | Geizhals.at Deutschland


aber wenn Du noch 3 Monate Zeit hast, kannst Du ja auch noch warten ^^


----------



## masterelveon (4. Januar 2012)

Gibt es vergleichbare Modell auch kleiner als 17 Zoll? Ich würde mich lieber mit einem kleineren Bildschirm anfreunden. Was hälst du von dem DV6?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... kleiner Nachteil ist bei Deinem Windows, dass es nur 32 Bit hat.


 
Die Lizenz  von Win7 ist soweit ich weiß für 64Bit und 32Bit. Mein Retail Win7 Home Premium kam sogar gleich mit beiden DVDs 

@Topic:
Überleg dir gut ob du das wirklich machen magst. Auf Reisen wirst du sowieso nicht groß zum Spielen kommen, bzw. hast sehr viel besseres zu tun als zu spielen. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein halbwegs brauchbares Netbook, bzw. kleines Notebook kaufen, dass du Internetzugang hast, Fotos speichern und evtl. kleine Games zocken. Den Spiele Rechner daheim würde ich so stehen lassen wie er ist und dann nach deiner Reise wieder daran zurückkehren. 

Weil wie Herbboy schon richtig sagt: Was in vergleichbarer Leistung kriegst nicht so günstig als Laptop, erfahrungsgemäß spielt man auf Reisen sehr sehr wenig und du ständest nach deiner Reise erstmal ohne Gaming PC da.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

masterelveon schrieb:


> Gibt es vergleichbare Modell auch kleiner als 17 Zoll? Ich würde mich lieber mit einem kleineren Bildschirm anfreunden. Was hälst du von dem DV6?



rein von der Spieleleistung her find ich es zu teuer - oder kriegst Du das preiswerter?


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch eins gefunden, was für den gleichen Preis mehr bietet:
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6817 (MD 97894)
Medion Erazer X6817, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 8192MB, 750GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (MD97894) | Geizhals.at EU

Allerdings finde ich die Acers von Herrboy einen guten Kompromiss für Reisen.


----------



## masterelveon (5. Januar 2012)

Zunächst einmal bin ich sehr dankbar für eure ernsthafe Hilfsbereitschaft! Es ist schwierig, sich vernünftig für ein Notebook zu entscheiden bzw ein gutes Maß zu finden, wenn man erstmal von dem Traum, so ein tolles Teil zu besitzen, ergriffen wurde  Ich gebe zu, dass ich sehr ungeduldig bin, sonst könnte ich auch warten, bis die Ultrabooks mit etwas mehr Leistung daherkommen. Den Medion Pc habe ich mir schonmal angesehen, der ist definitiv eine Option! Was haltet ihr von den Vaio Notebooks? z.B. F-Serie F Serie : VAIO & weitere Computerprodukte : Sony Die kommen mit HD-Display, das auch noch matt ist. Man sollte dazu sagen, dass ich die Mehrwertsteuer absetzen kann (also de facto nicht bezahle)...

Edit: Ich komme z.B. auf diese Konfiguration: 

Prozessor:                 Intel® CoreTM i7-2670QM 2,2GHz
Betriebssystem:         Legales  Windows® 7 Home Premium
Festplatte:                 500 GB Serial ATA (5400 U/Min)
Speicher                    8 GB 1333 MHz DDR3-SDRAM
Optisches Laufwerk:   Blu-ray Disc(TM) Player
 Bildschirm:               41,6 cm LCD, 1920x1080 Premium
Graphics:                  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M 2GB

für knapp 1200€. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Januar 2012)

Für die Spieleleistung ist es halt einfach zu teuer. Da bist du sowohl mit den Acers mit ner 6850 als auch mit dem Medion besser dran.
Das Medion hat für 200 Euro weniger sogar ne GTX560M drin, die deutlich schneller ist als die 540M und ungefähr mit ner 550 TI für PCs zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Also, die 6850 im Acer ist halt aktuell unschlagbar vom Preis her. So ab 450€ gibt es normalerweise nur die Nvidia 540m, die aber DEUTLICH schwächer ist. Ab 800€ kann man dann auch eine Nvidia 555m bekommen, daher ist das Sony halt viel zu teuer, was die reine Leistung angeht. Die Qualität ist bei dem Sony dafür halt dann besser, und HD-Display kostet auch was - das wiederum kann aber auch ein Nachteil sein. Für HD wird die 540m nochmal schwächer, weil es ja viel mehr Pixel zu berechnen sind als bei zB 1600x900, zudem kann es bei nur 15 Zoll schon ZU fein sein. Mein Bruder hat nen 15 Zoll Sony und wollte unbedingt HD, und dann hat er gemerkt, dass alle Symbole usw. viel zu klein waren. Das, was ging, hat er nun größer eingestellt, so dass es nun auch nicht "besser" als mit 1600x900 aussieht, und bei manchen Programmen hat er nun halt immer noch Buttons und Menüpunkte, die auf dem Bildschirm gefühlt die Größe von einem Fliegenschiss haben 

Würd ich mir also echt überlegen, ob es wirklich HD sein soll bei nur 15 Zoll.

Hier auch mal Links zu Benchmarks - aber beachte, dass das auch teils mit untrschiedlicher CPU ist (auf die farbigen Werte klicken, dann siehst du die CPU) und dass auch die Auflösung nicht immer einheitlich ist (mal wurede mit 800x600 getestet, mal mit HD...). Ich schreib die Links mal ungefähr in der Reihenfolge der Leistung der Karten, die man so zwischen 500 und 1200€ typischerweise bekommen kann - die schwächste zuerst

NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
AMD Radeon HD 6770M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
AMD Radeon HD 6850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## masterelveon (5. Januar 2012)

Sehr hilfreiche Beiträge, vor allem das Ranking der Grakas, danke! Ich muss gestehen, mich da gerade erst so reinzufuchsen. Da wird die Menge an GDDR Speicher schnell mal wichtiger als die Taktrate usw und man sich leicht in die Irre führen.
Ich habe mich nochmal bei den Medion-Notebooks umgeschaut und dieses hier gefunden, dass zusätzlich mit einem Nonglare Display daherkommt. Es vereint das Full-HD-Display in matt und die gute Grafikkarte, eine "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M":
(MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 97979))
Irgendwelche Haken?

Hm nach Betrachtung der Bewertungen des Medion Onlineshops bin ich etwas schockiert:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Shop/11421.html#Meinung
Wenn ich von Medion keinen Service erwarten kann, ist auch ein tolles Notebook, das womöglich nie ankommt, auch nicht viel wert :/


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Ich find HD bei 15 Zoll halt zu filigran, und es kann sein, dass es dann WEGEN FullHD nicht schneller ist, als ein Notebook mit einer 555m bei "nur" 1600x900.


----------



## masterelveon (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habs mir mal im Shop angeschaut und die Größe der Symbole usw ist in Ordnung. Zur Not kann ich Spiele doch auch auf einer den 15 Zoll angemesseneren Auflösung spielen, damit keine Leistung verloren geht oder ist das dann verzerrt? Und so ganz generell,ist das Angebot so gut, wie es sich anhört?


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Januar 2012)

Meinst du das VAIO???


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

Das Vaio ist halt von der Spieleleistung her VIEL zu teuer, da kriegst Du gleichstarke in 15 Zoll für weniger als die Hälfte, in 17 Zoll halt auch das deutlich bessere Acer mit der AMD 6850


----------



## masterelveon (7. Januar 2012)

Ne, ich meinte den Medion-Notebook. Ich denk auch, dass das Vaio zu teuer für die Leistung ist. Ich hab ein bisschen Bammel vor dem schlechten Kundenservice von Medion, denke sonst aber, dass das so ziemlich alles vereint. Leistung, guten Bildschirm, guter Preis...


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Januar 2012)

Naja, von der P/L ist es schon in Ordnung.
Trotzdem ist die 570M nicht schneller als eine normale 550 TI für PCs, und deswegen bringt dir der FullHD-Bildschirm beim Zocken nix, weil du bei den meisten Spielen sowieso nicht in FullHD spielen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

masterelveon schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte den Medion-Notebook. Ich denk auch, dass das Vaio zu teuer für die Leistung ist. Ich hab ein bisschen Bammel vor dem schlechten Kundenservice von Medion, denke sonst aber, dass das so ziemlich alles vereint. Leistung, guten Bildschirm, guter Preis...


Was verstehst Du unter "schlechtem Service" ? Bei zB Sony wirst Du auch 3-4 Wochen warten müssen, FALLS mal was am Notebook sein sollte (bei den meisten, selbst bei den billigen Notebooks sind die allermeisten Notebooks innerhalb der Gewährleistung/Garantie einwandfrei), und auch bei Sony hab ich schon oft gehört, dass ein beanstandetes Modell angeblich repariert zurückkam, aber den gleichen Fehler immer noch aufwies. 

Mein Bruder hatte schon kurz nach dem Kauf einen Defekt an seinem Sony Vaio (manche Tasten gingen nicht, andere gaben falsche Buchstaben aus) und hatte sehr viel Glück, denn bei meinen Eltern um die Ecke ist rein zufällig eine der wenigen Werkstätten, die auch Sony-Garantiefälle abwickeln - da ist er dann persönlich hin und gab das Notebook ab. Die haben das rapriert, und die Rechnung ging dann halt an Sony statt an meinen Bruder, d.h. er hatte mit der Rechnung nix zu tun, das machte die Werkstatt dann mit Sony aus. Somit war das Problem dann in nur einer Woche erledigt. Das ist aber nicht der Normalfall, denn wenn man es irgendwo einsendet, kann das schon deutlich schlechter aussehen.


AUßer für ausgewiesene Businessbooks mit Vor-Ort-Service hast Du das Problem aber bei allen Herstellern.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Januar 2012)

...und die Notebooks/PCs von kleinen Fachhändlern sind halt sauteuer. Dafür wirst du aber nie Probleme mit der Garantie etc. haben...


----------



## masterelveon (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich denke dann bin ich mit dem Medion am besten beraten. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Notebook.
Wenn du willst, kannst ja mal berichten, wies so läuft. Ist immer interessant für mich...


----------



## masterelveon (13. Januar 2012)

So, mal ein kleiner Bericht, nach drei Tagen.

*Lieferung und Kaufabwicklung:
*
Wer hat noch gesagt, es gäbe da Probleme bei Medion? Ich habe das Notebook jedenfalls nach unschlagbaren 2 Tagen bekommen. Es war alles dabei, hübsch und sicher eingepackt. Inbegriffen sind neben Netzteil, Laptop, Batterie, Manual und Softwarepaket auch eine Recovery DVD (erstes Plus). 

*Inbetriebnahme*

Schnell den Akku reingesteckt, das Netzteil angeschlossen, diverse Schutzfolien entfernt und schon kann es losgehen. Windows muss wie immer kurz konfiguriert werden und man landet schon auf dem Desktop. Wie bei den meisten Notebooks nerven vorinstallierte Programme und auch die Office-Testversion ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig, aber schon die ersten Sekunden am PC beweisen:
Die 12 GB RAM und der Prozessor lassen das Gerät laufen wie am Schnürchen!

*Display*

Das Display ist enorm Helligkeitsstark und bietet enorm satte Farben (besser als mein externer Samsun 22" Bildschirm). Größtest Plus ist hier, dass er matt ist. 15,6" und 1920x1080 sind absolut vereinbar, meine jungen Augen haben sich schnell an das kleinere Interface gewöhnt (wobei ich die Schriftart und alle Symbole mit einem Mausklick hätte vergrößern können). 

*Tastatur und Anschlüsse*

Die Tastatur ist Klasse. Chiclet Design mit viel Abstand und gutem Druck. Hier ist die etwas klein geratene Enter-Taste das einzige Haar in der Suppe. Die Anschlussvielfalt ist überwältigend und die Anschlüsse sind gut verteilt. Strom, Netzkabel, HDMI und eSata sind auf der Rückseite (sehr praktisch!). 

*Leistung*

Die Leistung ist überwältigend. Ich habe ein paar Stresstests mit dem Guten durchgemacht (unter anderem Crysis mit DX11 und Highres Texturen auf Ultra) und bin sehr überzeugt. Bei Sehr Hohen Einstellungen kann ich Crysis 2 bei über 30 Frames flüssig spielen und auch andere Spiele wie Skyrim, Batman Dark Knight und Arcania laufen auf höchsten Einstellungen mehr als flüssig. Aber nicht nur die Grafikkarte ist stark. Auch der Prozessor und die enorme Menge an RAM tun ihren Teil zur Leistung und führen zu einem bombastischen Leistungsindex:
Prozessor: 7,5
RAM: 7,6
Grafik (Aero): 7,3
Grafik (Spiele): 7,3
Festplatte: 5,9

Nur die Festplatte, eine SATAII mit 600 GB fällt noch raus, wird aber, wenn SSD günstiger ist, nachgerüstet, da das Notebook noch einen Festplattenslot frei hat.

*Sound*

Der Sound ist durch die eingebaute Dolby Digital Technik für ein Notebook erstaunlich gut und auch wenn der eingebaute Subwoofer kein richtiges Soundsystem ersetzt kann er sich sehen lassen! Die integrierte Software von Dolby lässt einen die Equalizer usw gut steuern.

*Hitzeentwicklung und Gewicht*

Die Hitzeentwicklung ist bei Volllast recht hoch, aber durchaus im Rahmen. Auf dem Schoß ist es jedoch unangenehm. Das Gewicht ist beträchtlich, aber da das X6819 eher als Desktoplösung und nicht als Rucksackpc gedacht ist, in Ordnung.

*Design*

Das Design ist mittelmäßig. Von außen besticht gebürstetes Aluminium (sieht edel aus), innen siehts silbrig-grau nicht ganz so edel aus. Man hätte das alte Gehäuse vom X6817 nehmen sollen, das ganz schwarz war. 

*Zubehör und Anmerkungen*

Neben Cardreader und anderen lebenswichtigen Anschlüssen wartet das X6819 Md97979 auch mit Bluetooth auf, was ich ziemlich gut finde. Was bei Vaio gleich 50€ mehr kostet wird hier einfach integriert.

_Fazit:_

Ein Notebook, was ich jedem Spieler und Multimedia begeisterten ans Herz legen kann. 1149€ sind nicht billig, man bekommt jedoch ein enorm leistungsstarkes, gut durchdachtes und durchaus mobiles Notebook mit einem brillanten Bildschirm. Schneller Versand, gute Ware, ich bin rundum zufrieden.


Falls ihr Fragen habt stehe ich euch gern zur Verfügung!!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würd mir an Deiner Stelle noch einen Notebookkühler holen, also so ein Tablet, wo der dann draufkann. Somit kannst Du denn dann, sofern Du nicht einen mit 4 "Standfüßen" nimmst, sondern einen, der eher eine Art durchgehende Leiste hat, auch gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzen und das Teil auf dem Schoß haben. Ich hab einen Notepal von Coolermaster, älteres Modell.


----------

